# Customer Commincation Corp



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone heard of it? Someone suggested it might be like "Arise" or somthing similar.

Apparently it's a work-from-home answering service type set-up. They don't require any up-front fees, but it appears there may be some cost of equipment such as hard phoneline, phone, headset, etc.

Supposedly you pick who you want to work for and are paid by the hour anywhere from $10-15 an hour.

Feels fishy, but I did some preliminary internet research and couldn't find anything negative.


----------

